

VisualPing - Visual Website Monitoring. Simplified. - hbking

www.visualping.io
======
amarcus
I only discovered by accident that you could highlight a certain part of the
page to track. This is a great feature and you should introduce some text
letting the user know this.

------
Pyramids
Are you considering offering paid plans by any chance? We'd be interested in
using a service like this, but it would need to have a much lower interval to
meet our needs.

~~~
hbking
Hi Pyramids,

please write me an email to hello@visualping.io and we can talk about this :-)

